# Puppy V just come out of hospital



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

I know pups have a tendantcy to chew items but our 12 weeks old little lady Anwen accidantly swallowed my earring!
I had just returned after a shopping trip and our excited pup nibbled at my ear whilst happily saying hi mum! It was then that she gagged a bit as if to try to swallow that i noticed my hooped earring had gone and no where to be found :-\ We rang the out of hours vets straight away, which we then drove straight up to see them. On the drive up she was a little sick but no earring! the vet was doubtful that she had swallowed it but xrayed her just in case and yes there it was lodged in her stomach  
She couldn't pass it as the size app 1 inch so the only and best option was to operate. She's now home and little bit sorry for herself, no wonder with a 6 inch opening down her little tummy! We will have to try to keep her calm for the next 15 days which could be hard. The vetinary nurses said she was as bright as a button and barked all night so its no wonder shes crashed at home having lots of cuddles and 24/7 attention!
And yes I got very upset as your little pup had to endure an opp and the house was soo quiet last night as we missed her!
Please send us some V love.


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

:-X


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, V love! So sorry for your sweet little pup. Hope it is a first and a last and that she recovers quickly.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh no! Glad you were able to act quickly and bring her to the vet. These dogs are good at making us worry!


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

I can relate to this! When Bentley was about 7 months old he decided to swallow a sewing needle (the cat had knocked the spool of thread with the needle off the tops of the bookshelf onto the floor), also after hours on a Saturday night while I left the room for literally only 2 mins to change into PJs. I came out and found the spool on the floor but no needle in sight after tearing apart the living room so Off the the emerg vet I went and they operated that night. 

I know it's scary, I was a basket case that night but the good news is you acted quickly and she's going to be just fine! Bentley barely noticed his incision after day 3 and was trying to get back to his crazy Vizsla ways, so keeping him calm was an interesting mission. I'd suggest getting some good chews she can gnaw on to keep her busy and distracted while she heals. I got Bentley a wide variety after his surgery so I could rotate them when he got bored. 

Bentley sends doggie kisses!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

So glad she's doing well! But seriously. Do they ever get into trouble when it's NOT after-hours? After getting her first lepto vaccine in the morning, Lua's little body waited until 6:30 at night to decide it didn't get along with that vaccine.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Sending roo roo from cooper n kenzie get well wishes.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, poor little Anwen... Get Well Soon, little lady!! :'(


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad she came through the surgery ok. Hope the recovery is quick. Good luck keeping her calm!


----------



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Many thanks to you all for your best wishes!

Anwen is doing really well she hasn't touched her staples and is acting as if nothing has happened :-* We'r TRYING! to keep her as calm as possible, so toilet on the lead to stop her running around and constant watching for over excitement (who am i kidding), anyway against my husband agreement i've promised her a new collar with a little bling as my earrings were diamonte 

Many thanks again!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So glad she is back home and doing well.
You had what many of us call "In the blink of a eye" moment.
Just remember dogs, and even the puppies can be very stoic. Its us owners that feel bad for them for a long time.
Really try and keep her exercise down, so she heals quickly. Don't fall into the trap of feeling sorry for her, and then letting her do more before its time. I only say this because I have to remind myself when my dogs have been put on rest, to stay strong for them.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh, poor Anwen! Dexter nibbled a pearl stud out of our dogwalker's ear a couple months ago, too. Luckily he's better about listening to the "release" command from her and spit it right out. Got to remind myself to keep practicing that one with him! Hope she feels better soon. I'm sure she'll be back to normal in no time and wondering what the fuss is all about!


----------



## Monkeymands1977 (Apr 15, 2014)

Poor Anwen, and well done for getting her there quickly! I hope she is doing well and recovering her ordeal. 

We had a close call with an earring too, these V's will lick and bite the ears, but thankfully he coughed and it fell out of his mouth!! It is so scary, we bricked it for a minute!!! So I do feel for you. 

Lots of v love coming your way.


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Doh 

The vet kindly Emailed a few X rays , thought you might like to so the internals so to speak.

For some reason flicker is not letting me embed the picture but its here if you'd like a peak just click the link below to my flicker account.

src="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13993636573/in/photostream/player/" width="500" height="411" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen oallowfullscreen msallowfullscreen>



She behaves like nothing is wrong,just sticking to 10 min road walks which are turning out to be an ordeal as she has so much energy stored its like a bottle of pop when the doors open.
Some things are going backwards as she looks for new ways to test us as she's a bit bored,new Kong toys,chews ,any thing to keep her mind active was bought.
Never mind staples out next week and hopefully away we go !!!!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Becky68 said:


> I know pups have a tendantcy to chew items but our 12 weeks old little lady Anwen accidantly swallowed my earring!...





Zoton said:


> The vet kindly Emailed a few X rays , thought you might like to so the internals so to speak.
> ...


Becky68 / Zoton ?? Oh ... I get it: husband & wife, right?


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Bob said:


> Becky68 said:
> 
> 
> > I know pups have a tendantcy to chew items bu(t our 12 weeks old little lady Anwen accidantly swallowed my earring!...
> ...


Yep,Beckys not mastered my flicker account yet (nor me at times) and we sometimes pass like ships in the night,I work various shifts ,although currently taking turns with Anwens recovery.So i nose about on here whilst shes out and and about with the youngest son and visa versa.
Regards 
Bob.(zoton)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Zoton said:


> For some reason flicker is not letting me embed the picture but its here if you'd like a peak just click the link below to my flicker account.
> 
> src="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13993636573/in/photostream/player/" width="500" height="411" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen oallowfullscreen msallowfullscreen>


Bob, use the BBcode link for the forum.


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Bingo ! thanks einspänner


Anwen James 2 by bigbikeshortlegs, on Flickr


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Zoton said:


> Bingo ! thanks einspänner
> 
> 
> [/url][url=https://flic.kr/p/njz3C6]Anwen James 2[/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]bigbikeshortlegs[/url], on Flickr
> ...


----------

